# How to open a bike shop



## Gotkenpo (Feb 21, 2008)

There is a store front close to my home and there are no bike shops other than a Wal mart within 20 miles. I think there might be a good enough customer base in that area because it is very close to a college. (thinking annually renewing customer base).

What are the things to be considered when opening a new shop in terms of brands, services, mechanics (training wise), shop tools for the service area, typoes of bikes (ie road, mountain, cross etc). Different acesories to be stocked and carried, built to order bikes, pricing, and so on......

This is just a thought right now but a very strong possibility....The store front that is empty used to be a bike shop where the owner passed away and his shop was closed down by his executor. He apparently had no one willing to keep the business alive.

So it also might have a built in customer base if opened in the same location.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea!

Have you contacted the late shop owner's executor to see if any of the tools and equipment are still available?

Act fast if you are serious - spring is near!


----------



## SUPASTAR2 (May 28, 2007)

A big loan,I'm sure


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

Boy I've been going around and around with this very concept for a few years now. Like yourself I have an ideal location picked out and the drive but raising the start-up capital is a *****.


----------



## Gotkenpo (Feb 21, 2008)

SlimTwisted said:


> Boy I've been going around and around with this very concept for a few years now. Like yourself I have an ideal location picked out and the drive but raising the start-up capital is a *****.


I am hopefully going to have enough capital to get the shop started without a loan. I have one stand and enough tools for one mechanic.


----------



## Vitamin G (Oct 11, 2004)

*Watch out*



TobyNobody said:


> Sounds like a great idea!
> 
> Have you contacted the late shop owner's executor to see if any of the tools and equipment are still available?
> 
> Act fast if you are serious - spring is near!


 If the previous owner was executed  do you want to be talking to the executor about bikes?

Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Gotkenpo said:


> I am hopefully going to have enough capital to get the shop started without a loan. I have one stand and enough tools for one mechanic.


 I had the same idea in my hometown. We actually have to drive about 45 minutes just to get to a decent bikes shop other than the Big box stores....I talked to the owner of the bike shop about it. She has been in business for 25 years and said when she started she had $75000.00 (1983) and it was not even close to being enough. She told me that to do it right would take about $150000.00....I checked with some of the manufacturers that aren't being represented by her shop (KHS, K2, Foes, and some others) I also wanted to do basically a hardcore AllMountain type store with nothing roadie represented...I got zero response from the manufacturers. I requested dealer applications from every one and never received them. I asked about criteria to become a dealer and also received no response. It was if there was no interest in breaking into new territories. Kinda soured me on the idea...Anyway here is the link to the site....good luck

http://nbda.com/page.cfm?pageID=70


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

I say if you have the finances and are dedicated to do what it takes to make it work then go for it. Now is the time to open as Spring is near and that will be the time to sell most bikes and supplys that go along with them, although you are in a college town so you will have that base year round with new attendees. Good luck and keep us posted if you go forward.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

As great as it sounds, its not and its hard. I suggest opening a business not because its a hobby, but because you can live on not making any money for a couple of years, invensting every bit of profit back into it after that, and after a couple of more taking home a minimal amount............. and you love doing it. Otherwise open a business that will make money like waste management, or a bar. Also realize you will not have any days off, work weekends, late hours during the week, and will feel like you're about to go out of business between January and May (slow season).

But, if you can survive, there is no reward like it. I've worked in many shops and helped open a couple, and have always wanted my own shop. The more time I spent researching it, the more I backed away. I suggest getting some shop experience in both a small niche shop and one in a bigger retailer. If you want to have fun and don't mind being broke, open a niche shop. If you want to make some money, open a more general bike shop. One store I helped an inexperienced owner with a lot of money open wanted nothing but high end bikes. I laughed at him, told him he would see the light in a few weeks. Next thing you know, 2/3's of his bike inventory were bikes under $700, and his bread and butter were bikes under $500. Follow your head not your heart.


----------



## Gotkenpo (Feb 21, 2008)

Treybiker said:


> As great as it sounds, its not and its hard. I suggest opening a business not because its a hobby, but because you can live on not making any money for a couple of years, invensting every bit of profit back into it after that, and after a couple of more taking home a minimal amount............. and you love doing it. Otherwise open a business that will make money like waste management, or a bar. Also realize you will not have any days off, work weekends, late hours during the week, and will feel like you're about to go out of business between January and May (slow season).
> 
> But, if you can survive, there is no reward like it. I've worked in many shops and helped open a couple, and have always wanted my own shop. The more time I spent researching it, the more I backed away. I suggest getting some shop experience in both a small niche shop and one in a bigger retailer. If you want to have fun and don't mind being broke, open a niche shop. If you want to make some money, open a more general bike shop. One store I helped an inexperienced owner with a lot of money open wanted nothing but high end bikes. I laughed at him, told him he would see the light in a few weeks. Next thing you know, 2/3's of his bike inventory were bikes under $700, and his bread and butter were bikes under $500. Follow your head not your heart.


Yeah I know all about the business ownership thing. I owned a full on Toy Shop in Colorado. We were open for 9 years and during that time I opened a Bike section and carried Fuji Bikes. I did a decent buisiness because I was the only game in town. Then a bike shop with 4 existing stores opened up in my town. So I stopped with the bikes. The store is now history. Closed it when I got divorced.

As far as funding goes, I am only going to do this if I have the funds up front. I am hopefully going to get a large amount of back pay from the military to the tune of almost 195K. I am a disabled veteran and was in limbo for 4 years waiting for my medical discharge to go through. By regulations I was supposed to be on medical continuation orders and be paid for that whole time. I filed a claim with the Air Force Board of Corrections of Military Records and my claim was approved and affirmed. I received a letter from them saying that DFAS (Defense Finance and Accounting Service) is processing and calculating my claim and it could take 6 months to a year. So The settlement I am waiting for would be 4 years back pay for E7 rank with over 18 years. I also recieve VA disability and Military retirement pay. So I'll have income during the startup. this means I will have the money to pay for beginning inventory up front as well as 1 year lease and 1 year salary for a mechanic.


----------



## johnb (Feb 8, 2004)

Gotkenpo said:


> There is a store front close to my home and there are no bike shops other than a Wal mart within 20 miles. I think there might be a good enough customer base in that area because it is very close to a college. (thinking annually renewing customer base).


Just curious... how close are the nearest trails? Is that shop you're thinking about buying, the closest shop to those trails?


----------



## Gotkenpo (Feb 21, 2008)

johnb said:


> Just curious... how close are the nearest trails? Is that shop you're thinking about buying, the closest shop to those trails?


I would not be the closest to the trails in town but I would be the closest to a large state parke that has a pretty extensive trail system that is bike accesible. Nothing extremely technical but some fun fire roads and double track stuff


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

being close to trails is nice, but not required. being close and convenient for people to get it is. sure being super close to trails might help with 10% fo your customers, but being close to where they live and a college is much much more important.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Sweet, it sounds like you're in a really good position financially and experience wise. With a bike shop, spend as much money as possible (hell, over spend) on your location. Though it may double your lease, it will quadruple your business. Good luck!


----------



## johnb (Feb 8, 2004)

markf said:


> being close to trails is nice, but not required. being close and convenient for people to get it is. sure being super close to trails might help with 10% fo your customers, but being close to where they live and a college is much much more important.


Here in Central Florida a new bike shop opened up less than one mile from the trailhead of one of the largest and most popular mtn bike trail systems in the state. Prior to that there was one other very well established, and busy shop, about 7 miles from those trails. That shop had been in business for over 15 years, and in fact they built the original trails in that system. Within 4 to 5 years of the new shop opening, the other shop went out of business. This new shop now has a plaque on the wall from Specialized, stating that they were the highest volume Specialized dealer in the U.S. in '06. They have grown immensely. And everyone agrees that it is their close proximity to the trails. There was one other shop in town during that time, and they are struggling, but making it. They have half the inventory of the shop closest to the trail. They are 10 miles from the trail. Yes, there are other factors in all of this but.... location, location, location.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i guess i'm speaking from an iowa/midwest perspective, where all our trails are out in basically the middle of nowhere, and there aren't enough mountain bikers for close proximity to trails to be a deal breaker. that's awesome for that shop though, and given the choice, closer to the trails is better, but around here, you'd be missing 80% of your business(hybrids, kids bikes, and roadies) by being close to trails but away from town.


----------



## johnb (Feb 8, 2004)

markf said:


> i guess i'm speaking from an iowa/midwest perspective, where all our trails are out in basically the middle of nowhere, and there aren't enough mountain bikers for close proximity to trails to be a deal breaker. that's awesome for that shop though, and given the choice, closer to the trails is better, but around here, you'd be missing 80% of your business(hybrids, kids bikes, and roadies) by being close to trails but away from town.


Yup, and it's good to see it from someone else's perspective. The trails here that I'm talking about are on state land, something called the Cross Florida Greenways. It's a 1 mile wide strip of land that crosses the entire state - coast to coast. And these trails are practically in the middle of town.
I forget that "most" good sized trail system are out in the boonies.


----------



## Gotkenpo (Feb 21, 2008)

How to Start & Manage a Bicycle Shop Business

Jerre G. Lewis

Has anyone seen or read this book? I just purchasedit on Barnes and Noble's website. Thought it might help me in the planning stages


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

johnb said:


> Yup, and it's good to see it from someone else's perspective. The trails here that I'm talking about are on state land, something called the Cross Florida Greenways. It's a 1 mile wide strip of land that crosses the entire state - coast to coast. And these trails are practically in the middle of town.
> I forget that "most" good sized trail system are out in the boonies.


that sounds awesome. might have to take a winter trip down there and do a trans florida ride.


----------



## dieselcruiserhead (Aug 3, 2007)

This is an awesome way do it and took little capital IMO... www.uintabicycles.com Most importantly is he looks at himself and shop as a service, not what he wants to be but what he is. Everything from servicing Wal-Mart bikes to 1930s you name its to high end bikes like Ventana and Turner (he is a dealer and carries inventory of both). And a positive and welcoming attitude.

But he built this up over several years... It also largely depends on your credit situation and whether you have mouths to feed. That is the hardest part about "capital," part, is being able to feed yourself and your your kids/wife if applicable...

If I were opening a new shop, I would be cautious about ordering up too much stuff preemptively. Another LBS is going out of business and he has about 10 Brodie bikes he needs to sell off..

I'd let demand dictate supply and keep it small and not overly complicated. Invest in tools and a stand, get your accounts going and keep chains and grips and disposables in stock first, then move up to carry things. You can generally get most special items within a few days..


----------



## Gotkenpo (Feb 21, 2008)

dieselcruiserhead said:


> This is an awesome way do it and took little capital IMO... www.uintabicycles.com Most importantly is he looks at himself and shop as a service, not what he wants to be but what he is. Everything from servicing Wal-Mart bikes to 1930s you name its to high end bikes like Ventana and Turner (he is a dealer and carries inventory of both). And a positive and welcoming attitude.
> 
> But he built this up over several years... It also largely depends on your credit situation and whether you have mouths to feed. That is the hardest part about "capital," part, is being able to feed yourself and your your kids/wife if applicable...
> 
> ...


Yeah inventory levels would be an important part of running the day to day thing and adjusting inventory as need be. I am probably going to be carrying bicycles that are sold by Pacific Cycle (ie Schwinn, GT and Mongoose) That will give me the oportunity to carry a large mix of bikes with out having to order a large amount of inventory. They have a 25 bike first order and it can be any number/combination/price point from all three lines. That will be nice to get the range from one place and still have the variety and quality. All three have decent bikes in mountain, BMX and road varieties and schwinn has a great kids line. So as far as Bikes go it will give me a good variety. Its the accessories that might be a little rough to figure out.


----------



## Gotkenpo (Feb 21, 2008)

I am also thinking about carrying skateboards and accesories too. But that I'm not so sure about. The one thing that would make that worth while is that there is an indoor skatePark a block away from the location Iam looking at and believe it or not they carry no product. Just a skatepark. What a wasted business opportunity there huh?


----------



## dieselcruiserhead (Aug 3, 2007)

Cool... I would say talk to the skaters and see what they say is cool or what they are all using, maybe have them over for a soda or something... Skating is a different business and culture though. 25 bikes is a lot to sling IMO but maybe worth it. But there is some "capital" that you will have to put into that and that is a big order... But I dunno...


----------



## Gotkenpo (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah I have already talked with a few of the local kids at the skatepark about that. If I open up with the Skateboards section I'll have a big party and see if I can work something out with the owner of the skate park to do a contest or something and pony up some prizes and see if I can donations from suppliers as well.

As far as 25 Bikes goes it shouldnt be too much i the way of a first purchase because it can be any combination of bikes at wholesale prices. So depending on the models I order I am thinking between $7500 - $20000 for the first order. I want to get a mix of kids and adult bikes from daily commuters to mid/high end road and MTB bikes. Maybe just 2 or 3 of the more expensive ones at first and expand that as funds allow. Any thoughts as to the variety of product to start with? (By product I mean complete Bikes)


----------



## Thelonius71 (Jul 23, 2007)

First, honestly, I think carrying skateboards is not a terrific strategy unless there are simply NO skateboard shops anywhere near. Bike shops that sell skateboards usually do a terrible job and really can't keep adequate stock. Skaters I think for the most part beyond a certain level (read: the dedicated who would be not only the bread and butter customerrs but also the biggest influence in getting you new business) prefer to buy from a skate shop, and barring that will order online from a skate shop. True story: in the early 90s I was stationed in AL. The only place within several hours drive that sold boards was a bike shop with a really small skate section (think 20 decks, a dozen pairs of trucks and 10 sets of wheels) There weren't many skaters there, it really hadn't had the X-games effect yet. Maybe a dozen passionate skaters. Not a single one bought from that shop. You broke a deck? wait a few days and drive to Atlanta. Now since that time the internet dealers have really grown and the margins for skate are thin even for the skate shops. Skaters largely don't suffer from that pesky support your LBS syndrome bikers do. If they can save 10 bucks somewhere else, they will. 

Second, the more eccentric. Instead of opening a bike shop somewhere someone really needs to look at what Guitar Center did for and to the music industry and shake things up. It's going to happen, it is inevitable. Performance is a start, but really they are just a widely franchised LBS. No, someday someone is going to think big. There will be as many bad things happen to cycling as there will be good most likely, but the guy who does it is going to clean up.


----------



## transient (May 6, 2006)

[bitterformershopguy] If you have experience running a shop, collect all of the money that you have and as much as the bank will lend you, place it into a large pile, pour gasoline on said funds and ignite. If you don't have any experience, also collect cash from everyone you know and repeat the steps above. Even most small shops have well over 100k in inventory, factor in renos, rent, salaries, and you're well over your 200k. Expect to pay yourself in Ramen for the next 5+yrs.

A 25 bike first order seems great and all, but really, that is a full size run of 5-6 models, not really that much inventory. Keeping in mind that most ppl buying a bike <$500 aren't willing to wait for you to order it in. Also a lot of popular models sell out at spring booking, so if you don't order them early, you're SOL. If you're not a whiz-bang tech, you'll need to hire one, bad service will sink you. Most distributors won't give you an account until you've been around for a while, so expect to pay COD for a while. You might be able to do bookings for next year, but don't hold your breath, therefore you will be paying net 30d for a while. If there is another big shop nearby (even 20mi away), expect them to lean hard on the big distributors not to sell to you.

In summary: you will lose a lot of money, it will be difficult, you will not get to ride your bike, you will spend a lot of time selling hybrids with spring seats.

[/bitterfomershopguy]

[chronicdreamerwhofrequentlyhateshiscurrentpositioninlife]
Go for it!

I have seen tons of shops that stuck to their morals, provided great service and are now very successful. 
[/chronicdreamerwhofrequentlyhateshiscurrentpositioninlife]


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

EDDIE JONES said:


> Kinda soured me on the idea...


What always soured me on the idea was turning my love for biking into work. I think there's a high liklihood of regretting that decision later, despite the financial rewards.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

+1

Had an opportunity during college - a local shop was interested in finding someone who wanted to help take over in a few years. I talked with the owner playing around with the idea.

I came to the realization - I don't want to run a shop.
My passion becomes my work.
The best days to ride - are the ones that will have the most customers in the shop.
There were a bunch of whiny customers - I was one of them. 
The inventory costs for that shop were then over 50K. And it was a small/mid sized shop.
The owner didn't make much money from the shop - he was able to make a decent living because he was smart and bought the building years before (and rented out retail space to other businesses.)

I still wonder if I would have made a decent shop monkey - but I was tired of long days and not seeing the trails - and that was just from hitting the books/studying - it wasn't really work. 

If you can make a go of it - more power to ya! I just want to hit the powerball and be your customer. 

JmZ


----------



## Johnny M (Jan 30, 2004)

Rent that space. Open up a bike REPAIR shop. Do a little RESALE business. See how it works before sinking your life saving and all your available credit into such a risky business. If you can manage to break even after two years, look into expanding. 

Do your research. Is there really a viable market? Do you have the financial Staying power to wait until you start turning a profit (average 5 years for retail)? I live and work in the vicinity of several colleges and universities and know that most students who ride are not on higher end bikes. So counting on a new batch of students may not work out for much more than a bunch of tubes and patch kits. 

Be careful what you wish for. I started my business two years ago and have hardly seen a trail since.


----------



## Dave In Florida (Apr 4, 2007)

There's a local one-man operation that runs his shop out of an industrial warehouse (rows of steel buildings occupied by cabinet shops, body shops, etc). He is only a dealer for two high end brands that nobody else carries locally. He makes his money on repairs and parts. He deals in used parts as well. Basically, he forgoes the flash of a storefront on a busy highway for the ability to save his customers money. He has a tremendously loyal following too. 

That seems like a pretty cheap way to get into the business and to build your reputation.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*How to open a bike shop*

I assume most people use a "key".


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

EDDIE JONES said:


> I also wanted to do basically a hardcore AllMountain type store with nothing roadie represented...I got zero response from the manufacturers. I requested dealer applications from every one and never received them. I asked about criteria to become a dealer and also received no response. It was if there was no interest in breaking into new territories. Kinda soured me on the idea...Anyway here is the link to the site....good luck


I don't get it. Why would you NOT sell road bikes? I'll keep an open mind if you will explain your reasoning.

However, my first reaction is that with a business plan that specifies NOT selling to a huge segment of the cycling population (bigger than mountain bikers, I believe), the manufacturers probably figured your shop was doomed and wanted nothing to do with a shop they knew would go under. Not to mention you would not be selling a large part of their line. It would not cost you anything extra to sell road bikes (other than the extra inventory), you have everything you need to sell and fix them (including the staff), and you have people who ride bikes walking into your shop who very likely road bike. Not only do you loose all those road bike sales, you could loose mountain bike sales to people who prefer a shop that meets ALL of there cycling needs.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Gotkenpo said:


> There is a store front close to my home and there are no bike shops other than a Wal mart within 20 miles. I think there might be a good enough customer base in that area because it is very close to a college. (thinking annually renewing customer base).
> 
> What are the things to be considered when opening a new shop in terms of brands, services, mechanics (training wise), shop tools for the service area, typoes of bikes (ie road, mountain, cross etc). Different acesories to be stocked and carried, built to order bikes, pricing, and so on......
> 
> ...


I live in a town with 22,000 college students. It supports one real bike shop.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

TVC15 said:


> despite the financial rewards.


the what?!?!

the only way to make a small fortune in this business, is to start with a large one


----------



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

I got totally lazy (or am I too busy to deal with it?). I prefer cheap and delivered to my door. Many times I drove to local shops just to find out that they either do not have it or price is not right. The service is poor too, I even considered purchasing a $400 tool for one use and sell it on ebay. I won't be your customer.

I am not sure how many are as spoiled as myself...I hope not too many and you make tons of $$$.


----------



## BicyclePartsWholesaler (Apr 9, 2009)

There one company that sell at wholesale prices to regular people that want to build a home base bicycle shop for repairing bike or/and sale premium bicycle parts. Search in google for bicycle parts wholesaler. The only they request is to be a member
if you have any question about bike shop and connection with the industry let me know, I am a former bicycle shop owner


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*How to start a bike shop*

If you're asking about starting a bike shop here, I suggest that perhaps you're not really dialed in to the cycling industry.

Have you read Bicycle Retailer?

One piece of advice: PM slartibartfast and ask him about shop ownership. He'll give you much better advice than most of us.


----------



## M.Gross.Shop (May 27, 2012)

Go for it man, there is no worse thing than regreting not doing something...
by the way where are you from(state/area)? if you wait one more year i can open with you, maybe you will feel safer...


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

The thread is 4 years old, by this time we shouldn't say "go for it" but rather "Did you go for it and how did it work out?"


----------



## M.Gross.Shop (May 27, 2012)

Yeah, actualy i din't check the date..hehehehe...
Anyway, how was your plan dude? did you open it?


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

Keep your costs low, and don't stock gimmicky modern stuff, as its easy to lose money on bling parts when people's attention shifts.

Used bike sales seems like a good way to go and unless you have lots of financing, try to find a manufacturer that gives you good prices and doesn't require huge pre-season orders; though these two things are hard to separate for obvious reasons.

I've worked at a dozen shops and the consistent thing I've seen is that the owner has to be very involved. At most shops I've worked the owner seemed pretty happy with dedicating his life to running a shop (or occasionally two). At two or three of the shops a key trusted manager helped bear a large portion of the important decision making and hard work (other than wrenching and selling done by regular employees [like myself]).
But I have worked for a couple of shop owners who seem completely miserable, who stopped riding bikes years before, and because of them I've since been of the mind that opening a bike shop is truly a labor of love.
Many shop owners complain that they no longer have time to ride.

Its a tough way to go, but can be highly rewarding. Make sure you know how challenging it is likely to be when you get into it. know that finding a partner who you can trust is extremely difficult, and expect to keep an eye on everything yourself.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Gotkenpo said:


> Yeah I know all about the business ownership thing. I owned a full on Toy Shop in Colorado. We were open for 9 years and during that time I opened a Bike section and carried Fuji Bikes. I did a decent buisiness because I was the only game in town. Then a bike shop with 4 existing stores opened up in my town. So I stopped with the bikes. The store is now history. Closed it when I got divorced.
> 
> As far as funding goes, I am only going to do this if I have the funds up front. I am hopefully going to get a large amount of back pay from the military to the tune of almost 195K. I am a disabled veteran and was in limbo for 4 years waiting for my medical discharge to go through. By regulations I was supposed to be on medical continuation orders and be paid for that whole time. I filed a claim with the Air Force Board of Corrections of Military Records and my claim was approved and affirmed. I received a letter from them saying that DFAS (Defense Finance and Accounting Service) is processing and calculating my claim and it could take 6 months to a year. So The settlement I am waiting for would be 4 years back pay for E7 rank with over 18 years. I also recieve VA disability and Military retirement pay. So I'll have income during the startup. this means I will have the money to pay for beginning inventory up front as well as 1 year lease and 1 year salary for a mechanic.


Jesus


----------



## M.Gross.Shop (May 27, 2012)

Ailuropoda said:


> Jesus


as i can see you already know about a Bikeshop, why are you still on doubt? open again if you think it is okay...


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Hello from the future!


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

M.Gross.Shop said:


> as i can see you already know about a Bikeshop, why are you still on doubt? open again if you think it is okay...


No...it just seems like a very convoluted way to finance a business. And if the business is a success will he still collect disability payments from the government? Should he? Can he plan to collect disability? Can you get retirement benefits and disability or are they redundant? What is the nature of the disability and what will the government say if he is a successful business owner? Important questions to answer if your business model depends on entitlements from the taxpayers.

I've had a couple of businesses. I ran my own engineering firm for many years but that is a low overhead kind of business compared to going into debt to amortize inventory that you may or may not sell. My local bike store has, maybe, a hundred bikes on the floor and most of them are what we on this forum would consider "low-end." The margin on them must be huge because they don't seem to sell them that fast and they are still in business.

People I know who are not into bikes laugh, by the way, when I call a $600 bike "low end."

I'm all for enterprise.


----------



## M.Gross.Shop (May 27, 2012)

true man, if you want to make money sell food and beverage, that is all people need to survive, things that people need every day, read Think and Grow Rich and i am sure you will do well...who make most money the car dealer or the Petrol Station???


----------

